

2 pivots, an accelerator, funding, and launch in 16 weeks. Here's the product. - mikaelcho
http://ooomf.com

======
ahmadss
The primary tagline is really confusing since App Creation implies some sort
of PhoneGap competitor. The secondary tagline, on the other hand, really
communicates the essence of what you're providing to the consumer:

"Discover the best apps, curated just for you"

I was ready to "bounce" from the page until I read the secondary tagline and
clicked on one of the (poorly written and not at all descriptive) buttons like
"Geeks are Sexy" to figure out where that button led me to.

My recommendation is to continue building the app but also test copy heavily.

~~~
mikaelcho
Thanks for the comments! The goal of our primary tagline is to try and
highlight the "Participate & Discovery" aspects of the service. I agree that
it needs more work.

------
justjimmy
May I suggest an 'About' section? Trying to understand how ooomf
fits/positions itself compared to other App sites.

(So you guys hand pick apps? While the site is visually appealing, it's hard
to make me want to download the apps from your site when it offers only 1 line
description of the featured apps - unless you guys are trying to show that the
hand picked app are so great that a detailed review/description isn't needed?)

~~~
mikaelcho
Thanks a lot for the suggestion. How It Works page is coming up soon and we'll
make it clear how ooomf fits into the app landscape.

Yes, I agree. There could be further explanations for each app. We should have
mentioned somewhere that we manually test every app that is included on the
platform (with the exception of the ones that are "coming soon"). Thanks again
for the comments!

------
bradwinger
Discovery is the new search! And with curation the app reccos are even better.
Congrats to ooomf on the last 16 weeks. Has been intense!

------
leportfolio
Oompf is awesome! I have had the pleasure to meet the team and these guys will
go far! Go Oompf go!

------
d2ncal
i checked out the site, and still don't know what it does. participate and
discovery are buzzwords.

~~~
mikaelcho
Thanks for the comment. We didn't get a How it Works page up for the launch
but we're working on that now. We're also working on making the value prop
more clear.

------
adraper
The title says it all—the team's amazing and can clearly execute! Looks and
feels great, big ups

------
dynamo
Proof that with a great team you can do anything! Good Job Ooomf!

------
dechuck
This concept is very promising ! Congrats to the team !

------
jeanpierrelevac
Congratulations and best ongoing success to the team.

------
dbin78
Only iOS? If so, you may want to say that someplace.

------
bradmillscan
beautiful design ... what exactly is it?

------
KThornton
Looks great! Congrats to the team!

------
trinachi
Looks amazing. Nice work

~~~
mikaelcho
Thanks!

